
Fundamentals of Electric Propulsion: Ion and Hall Thrusters (2008) [pdf] - hownottowrite
https://descanso.jpl.nasa.gov/SciTechBook/series1/Goebel__cmprsd_opt.pdf
======
TheHideout
If anyone is interested in further reading, I designed one of the smallest
known Hall Thrusters while doing a research internship at Princeton University
[1].

[1]:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/qd97lsm5iw3cvt3/CHT_Paper_Kennedy....](https://www.dropbox.com/s/qd97lsm5iw3cvt3/CHT_Paper_Kennedy.pdf?dl=0)

Abstract: Electric propulsion provides a significantly higher specific impulse
that allows mass reduction for spacecraft when used in lieu of chemical
propulsion. For micro and nano satellite applications, plasma thrusters should
not only be miniaturized in mass and volume, but also capable of operating
efficiently at very low power levels of a few watts or less. Research was
conducted to determine theoretical limits and practical restrictions on
materials and electrodes for miniaturization of cylindrical Hall thrusters
(CHT). Analysis of the scaling relationships for plasma properties and
thruster performance were derived and the thruster design, including the
magnetic circuit, will be presented.

------
maxdo
how is it applicable for missions to mars and Moon ? Is there a reason why
This technology not used in modern spaceships e.g. SpaceX etc

~~~
TeMPOraL
Waaaay too low thrust to be useful. Those kinds of engines work best in space
for long-range missions, where their ability to keep low but constant
acceleration for long periods of time means you can reach high velocities with
little fuel. But for takeoff and landing, you need _high thrust_ , because
you're fighting gravity - hence chemical rockets.

~~~
jcims
Indeed.

Just did a bit of stubby pencil work. Ignoring fuel and power supply mass, a
modern 30kw hall thruster strapped to Voyager 2 and run continuously until
today would have accelerated the vehicle to 7 million mph (.01c)

This would place the vehicle at around 1.2 trillion miles away from us (.2ly).

~~~
jessriedel
> 30kw hall thruster

Note that New Horizons has only 288 W and the Voyager probes had 480 W, so
this really isn't a self-consistent scenario. (Solar power is much weaker
still at those distances.)

